# Startup questions



## revevis (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi everybody!

I am thinking to start my own clothing line. It will be a line of casual dresses/ tshirts, the kind of stuff you see in Southern California.

My question are: do I need to register the business, from the llc/ s corporation ( didn't decide which way to go yet), file the trademark/ before I actually start production?

All I have right now are my designs, need to look for pattermakers Downtown LA and a production factory.
I would like to start small and keep everything local and not outsource anything.
(grow like Juicy Couture-- after they sold they company, no more made in the Glamorous USA

I am kind of confused with the steps I need to take.

I am european, living in LA, was in the fashion business for a number of years but this is my first business attempt, so I want to do it right.

I would love to find a mentor on this website, or, if not, just nice people that know business more than I do, willing to answer my questions from time to time.

Thank you

Revevis


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Diana,

:welcome:

One of the best pieces of advice I can give you is to connect with your local Small Business Development Center. They are free (paid for with good old taxes) - so it is no additional cost to you - and they are fully trained professionals just waiting to help you with these exact situations. 

The best we can do here is give you advice/tips/guidelines, but if you really, really want to do it right, the SBDC has exactly what you need. They know what you, in your specific area, need to have regarding licenses, permits, taxes, etc. They are there to teach you that, and they even supply you with the phone numbers and direct websites, etc. At least mine did. Don't get me wrong, I love forums, and they are great, but the advice is sometimes worth what you pay for it.  Sometimes more, but without confirming what you read here, you can't say for sure it's right on target, but the SBDC is right on target. Their goal is to help set up your biz properly, so that you start successfully, and they help with marketing and growth, so that you stay successful. My guy got me a meeting with our Speaker of the House, bc that guy is rep, and the exposure was second to none. I can tell you, the SBDC can definitely help in additional ways and is a great bonus when added with the support of a good, make that great, forum. 

Here is how to find your local center:
Small Business Administration - sbdc_locator_map

I think, if I was you, I would want to secure my "company name'', with the state and as well, my online presence. I registered as a sole proprietor, and even though I didn't need to, I got an EIN. That shields my social security number from the many places the require the EIN or SS for wholesale apps, etc. It's not always required, but I suggest it just for that reason alone. As far as local requirements, if you do not contact your local SBDC, then at least locate your state's "business" website. They will have information on what is required.

For the purpose of taxes, expenses, wholesale accts, stationary, contact via web and snail mail, I would not wait to register the biz name (state and domain). As far as trademark, you can wait on that until you are established. Many times, to get a TM, I have read there should be a history showing association of a service mark with a product... but I am far from an expert on that subject. A good lawyer is a good idea, who deals with that stuff, and also, finding a good accountant will be invaluable. Can't think of any other biggies at the moment, but surely some others will chime in with great advice and tips for you. Best wishes in your new endeavor.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Listen to Kelly!

You will be glad that you did!


----------



## revevis (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks Kelly, I appreciate your answer.

Yes, I am already in contact with SCORE, and I find them extremely helpful.

I joined this community to learn from other people's experiences, from their mistakes, what to do and what not to do so on, and I find it really helpful.

I think I will register as sole proprietorship also,it will be just me at the beginning and I will have contractors, but I want to keep everything as simple as possible, so I won't get overwhelmed and not progress much. I've been in the process of doing this for 2 years now, but mostly it was in my head, and finally I decided to take initiative and try to do it.

Thanks again!

Diana


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

revevis said:


> Thanks Kelly, I appreciate your answer. Yes, I am already in contact with SCORE, and I find them extremely helpful.


That is great, and I see SCORE is a Resource Partner with the U.S. Small Business Administration. 

Do you think you will still contact the SBDC, in addition to using SCORE? I think that might still be a great idea. Then you would have the support of both, plus now, the forum. Welcome, again. 


From the SBDC website (partial of the paragraph):



> The U.S. Small Business Administration (SBA) was created in 1953 as an independent agency of the federal government to aid, counsel, assist and protect the interests of small business concerns, to preserve free competitive enterprise and to maintain and strengthen the overall economy of our nation.
> 
> We recognize that small business is critical to our economic recovery and strength, to building America's future, and to helping the United States compete in today's global marketplace.
> 
> Although SBA has grown and evolved in the years since it was established in 1953, the bottom line mission remains the same. The SBA helps Americans start, build and grow businesses.


 
They are seperate from SCORE, and though I haven't used Score, I've utilized the SBDC and was blown away by the individual attention given to me and my business needs. Anyway, I don't want to push it, but I just wanted to mention it again, in case by using Score, you might pass up this wonderful, additional resource. 

A small business, especially of one, can use all the support one can get. Between this forum, Score and SBDC - I think you'd have a truly wonderful support system. A really great network to help you continue to move from doing business in your head to doing business in the "world". 


Best wishes, Diana, and see you around the boards. 

Kelly


----------

